# What can I do to improve the site in 2001?



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Back in 1999, I decided to start this site because I loved to fish from the surf, piers, banks or wherever else I could wet a line. I had a few profiles of places that were worth fishing, a bulletin board for the same areas, and not much else.

People started coming around and posting and a few more profiles got added, you guys made suggestions to improve the site and things ended up where they are now. I don't know if we'll ever end up like the big boys with thousands of readers and loads of content, but I've really had a good time doing it and meeting lots of you folks on the water or in the local watering hole.

Which brings me to my point: Most of the best ideas I've gotten for this site have come from the readers--so what I can I do to make this a better site in the next year? I'm not promising that I can implement every idea, but I want to hear what you think. 

The one thing that I can ask of you is that you post on the boards. In the end, this site isn't worth squat without the readers, so the more you post, the better it will be.

I'm looking forward to warmer weather and good fishing. I hope 2001 is a great season for everyone and look forward to hanging out with the folks I've already met and making new friends along the way. It's a butt-cold Maryland winter outside, so I'm going to get back to practicing tieing knots. Damn bimini twist.

sand flea


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

My first suggestion is a riggings section with the common rigs used from the standard Hi-low to the King rig, pictures etc.The second suggestion is the real time wind and temp list.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

ummmm.......
a beer delivery device?

expanded real time water conditions would be cool, as Digger mentioned

Link up with some other surf fishing sites. Of course, use discretion, but in general, there is a good bunch of folks out there surf fishing. It might be a way to expand readership. I think anyone here can handle any flamers that come along.

How's that for now? 
Let's hear it folks!


----------



## Russ Dadds (Feb 23, 2000)

I like the idea of showing all the popular rigs. HMMM... how about a phot gallery , or maybe organizing a tourny. I know the problem is alot of us live pretty far away so maybe thats not a goo idea. How about a hot-spot listing for a place whichever spot is producing.Hmmmm....guess that's all I have for now. Oh how about we organize a headboat or charter trip for next year, I know some good ones if enough guys are interested.


----------



## SHORELINE (May 21, 2000)

Photos would be nice. Why not take the pic of Digger's cobia, take out Digger and insert a babe! I think the info people give is the best and your right we need more posts. I'll do what i can to help so let us know how.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

That would improve that Pic. HEHE ;-)

------------------
*DIGGER*


----------



## Eric G (Nov 15, 2000)

A link to New Jersey Beach Buggy Association under the Anglers Groups. www.njbba.orgCheck out the calendar page for upcomming NJ surf fishing tournaments. Also a link to the RFA at www.savefish.com 

Also you might want to consider an excellent weather page at www.boatersbox.com. They have a windforecast and NOAA chartfinder page that can't be beat. It may be limited to NJ though. Keep the weatherunderground page.

How about a region contactperson where a out of state fisherman can contact to get fishing info. Regional contacts just like your forums (I'll volunteer for NJ).
------------------


[This message has been edited by Eric G (edited 01-04-2001).]

[This message has been edited by Eric G (edited 01-04-2001).]


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

The rigs section is certainly doable. I'll start working on it to have it ready in time for spring (only two more months until Boston mackerel start showing up off Va. Beach!)

As for wind and temps, how would you get info specific to your area? With your zip code? Or a clickable map?

Photo gallery would be cool...I could work on that too. Russ, cutbait and a few other folks have submitted their pictures. The gallery could be started with that.

Russ: The trip idea sounds good. How about the black drum run at Cape Charles this spring? Also, Bubba mentioned that there may be a slot open for a team at the Neptune Tournament--would anyone like to form a team for that?

Eric: I'll post those links right now. Boatersbox seems to only be Jersey Shore, so that can be linked off the Jersey Hot Spots page. As for regional contact person, I think it makes the most sense to make those people moderators on their respective boards. You want to be the moderator for the Jersey board?

Keep 'em coming!

[This message has been edited by sand flea (edited 01-04-2001).]


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

The temp and wind page that I use is on www.saltycat.com 
WEATHER
Marine contditions
the layout works fine

[This message has been edited by Digger (edited 01-04-2001).]


----------



## D Powell (Mar 21, 2000)

How about:

Have some decals made and stick 'em everywhere. Your logo is cool. 

Contact western shore B&T's for advertising dollars. 

Start selling items with your logo on them, if nothing else most fishermen love fishy stuff. 

Tell Turboandy to drop your URL all over the federal government office complexes. 

Weekly photo on the front page from the members. I got pony pictures ad nauseum.

Post current fishing and bait availability reports from around the area. 

Contact charter captains in your area and offer them "reduced" ad rates.

See if the DNR or other non profit groups would like some space to speak there minds. (careful) 

Remember there's always porn. 

Is it cold over there on your side too?


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Bwahahahaha! Fish porn. It could be a whole new category.

Yea, it's cold as hell over here. I'm in some serious withdrawal. This weekend I cleaned out my tackle box, restrung some reels, and then sat there and stared at them. Oh well. Just a few more months.


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

Listen to DP, wow DP you have some good ideas, stuff I never thought of, well done buddy. Flea, I wish I could add something but this is not one of my gifts. I think your site is super and all it needs is for more people to find it and post. I try to spread this site by word of mouth every time I can, hopefully the other members will do the same . How did you make out with Jim at James Tackle ? He is one super guy.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Many, many good ideas Dave.

Andy: Yea, I've talked with him. He sent me an e-mail a couple of days ago--I just haven't had a chance to get back with him.


----------



## out4thebig1 (Jun 22, 2000)

Hey Flea how bout u let us fisherman know where to get one of those underwater cell phones. But serious the galley and rigs would be great. getting together to charter a boat. Is there a way u could post new tackle, lures, hooks or whats hot whats not. Well that bout it 4 me. 
hey how u guys holdin up this is the longest time of the year.

out4thebig1


----------



## H2Ohunter (Dec 8, 2000)

I like the way things are. Sometimes keeping it simple is the best improvement. The main thing that brought me to this site is that for the most part the site is about folks fishing. I'm glad for the core group that makes up the daily users as well as the folks that get in from time to time. The site is full of info yet uncluttered. 
I do really like the idea on the rigs though


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2001)

Sand Flea
THIS IS THE GREATEST SITE IN THE WORLD!!! I go back and research the particular month when different species turned on, as well as the peak times of the spring and fall/winter run of many species from the prior years. This is a very helpful site and I will make sure that I post each time that I wet a line. My suggestion is maybe researching a tips page. I know that each post has tips included, but maybe a page that directly targets species available to shore bound anglers. Allow anyone who has info to post, but maybe have each post catorgorized as to the specific species that that person wants to address. For example I have noticed in my fishing experience for puppy-drum, that season and bait can be a factor, I tend to do better with cut mullet in the early Spring and crab in the Fall. This is just a thought. I'm just trying to do my part to help the world to do some hook'n&sling'n

Peace


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

Would you consider some type of Library where we can store tips on distance casting safety, shockleader knots, rigs, fishing techniques, etc.? I'm thinking of a place where members could place timeless articles. You could review all articles before placing them in the Library.


----------



## MARK (Jan 21, 2001)

What about a section where we can post when and where we`ll be fishing. It`s a good way to connect with other fisherman. But the real benefit could be that if several people were in the same region at the same time, we could give real time fishing reports via cell phone. I`ve done this with friends in OC, and we always stayed on the fish.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Mark: If you want to post when and where you'll be fishing, try using the regional boards. They'll pick up once the weather warms up again









Thanks to everyone for all the great ideas. Here's what I hope to have coming out before the season gets rolling.
[*]Rigging section (knots, special rigs, etc.)
[*]Photo gallery
[*]Possibly an opinion section
[*]Maybe a section devoted to "timeless" articles on long distance and upcoming tournaments would be a good thing to add?

And for Dave and Bubba, I'm working on the beer delivery service and fish porn...


----------

